# This is Bugging Me, but...



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

In a discussion over kibble (on another forum) it was discussed that (there are two sides to this so please bare with me) that puppies at the age of four months could be started on adult kibble, that the puppy food is the same thing as the adult except for the %'s. The other side is that a puppy should stay on puppy food until they are 12 months old. My question is which one is it? The discussion started because of a lot of new members came on asking because their puppies were growing too fast. A lot of the breeders told a lot of them to switch to adult food when they are four months, but would that really make a difference? They also said to avoid a lot of calcium in the diet. I'm also asking because I've noticed that a lot of the options that are available for adults aren't for the puppies. What if the puppy developed allergies at a young age before the age of 12 months?

ETA: I would like to start the puppy on something other than lamb or chicken. I liked the duck and fish that I saw in a lot of the adult foods.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i've never fed puppy food to my
dogs.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Our pups each got one 20lb (or 25lb, whatever that size is) bag of puppy food and then switched to adult food. Now we're not using dog food at all so I have no idea what I'll do for the next pup.


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

The same thing confused me when Frank was a pup too, he made the switch to totally Adult at 8 mos, from 4 mos on he had been on adult/puppy half and half anyway because if he ate the amount in puppy foods he needed, he developed runny stools. 
The calcium always confused me too because I would hear on here to becareful about how much calcium the pup got, then a friend of mine who has dobie's would talk about how her vet perscribed all this extra calcium because it helped their bones and made their ears stand better, I worried because I didn't supplement my pup because my vet said it wasn't needed, My pup is 16 mos and doing great, but it sure is confusing for new puppy owners.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I fed Solid Gold Wolf Cub (puppy food) to my male until he turned 1 year old.

I feed him TOTW (adult) now.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I was told to stop the puppy food by my new vet because of the calcium. I think Lakota was about 5 months old then. I had met this vet a few times before I finally made the switch to her, she specializes in orthopedics. It was actually one of the reasons I found this website. I have been going to her since January and have come to trust her recommendations.
Next pup will not get puppy food.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Feeding Puppies


----------



## Mary&Stella (Jan 1, 2011)

Our vet told us to feed Stella adult food from the get go !


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I've never feed puppy food, either.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I had this question too a few months ago when I was thinking about switching from puppy to adult, all I got out of it was every single person has their own opinion and does it their own way. I feed Fromms LBP and my pup is 13 months old. We're probably going to switch in a few months (once I get my free bag). The dog is doing great, he didn't grow too fast, or too slow. I should mention that he eats raw one of the meals of the day but in either case you're going to get different opinions from everyone. Some people never stop feeding puppy!


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

Thanks everyone, I think I will go to this vet that is a natural vet (not holistic though) so I have them lined up to be my vet. I also found a holistic vet in the area as well. At least I'm covered in that area. I will also think about it from everyone's responses it seems to be up to the individual puppy and preference of the owner. I think I will only keep puppy on puppy food until four months after all and than switch. I just have to see if any foods not sold in the pet stores here sell other flavors. If not I have a brand in mind.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

I would NOT start a puppy on an "exotic" protein source. I'd stick to beef or chicken to begin. If you start on things like venison, duck, lamb, ect then if you end up with protein sensitivities down the road your SOL.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

We had a discussion like this at a dog seminar with Pat Hastings. Her comments were alot like " you don't see wild animals getting special 'baby food", foals eat same grass as momma, deer, antelope, elk, moose eat the same thing as mama, calves eat grass like momma. If nature doesn't provide special baby food, then breeders don't need to feed special baby food.


----------

